# A Nice Pair



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm still cutting on that piece of figured Maple, here's what I've come up with. 7" , 1- 3/4 oz maple, stainless custom lip's, painted eye's and fin's done with a black scale back covered with pearl tangerine and the other in lime time pearl. I think they might attract some attention of the spring Musky! 

Douglas


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very nice work! How did you make the fins?


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAhhhh pure delight !!! Think i gotta tint some of my masurbirch lures now just to try .Anyway absolutely gorgeus lures Douglas


----------



## Jason413 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice work Douglas! The subtle scales are a nice touch and the fins look real !% ! Great work.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, Doug...

Those are really nice...I love the fins and the way the natural wood works into the look...Great stuff. Nice colors too.....

Rod


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow Doug they look great! I love those thin stainless lips. It really gives a nice crisp wobble to the bait. I know of some night walleye that would like to get ahold of those! 
I am really really falling in love with the natural wood baits that are being posted. Great stuff!

John


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Outstanding work. The natural grain running along the length of the bait give an impression of lateral lines too. 

Lol, I knew you were working on something great!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

SWEEEET! I really like the color choices and the perfect amount of natural woodgrain exposed! I would like to know how you did the fins...they look perfect! Very nice job!!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

just an awesome job of wood /paint fade combos, fins are a killer touch as well, maybe even to nice to throw!!! naw there not frogs throw em, lmao

Etch


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks alot guy's, I'm really glad you like them. I've been busy lately working on something that is really crazy, but I know you'll enjoy, Don't even ask!!! Also, I've been having fun with my new toy, a 14" 1hp Jet band saw. All this woodworking and no painting, my shop had a minor log jam, so I had to "Fire up the Airbrush". 
The fins. Very simple if you get one thing through your head, O.K. two thing's. #1 Less is More
#2 Thin to Win
Just cut out a simple fin outline template, I happened to use cardstock this time. Mix some light color very thin, place your template and lightly shoot only the front and top edge , then ghost the rest. Remove template and pencil in fin ray's with a pencil LIGHTLY , I used a Stabilo artist pencil. Now for the big finish. Ya know when you are cleaning out your airbrush and the last signs of color are coming out? That's the mix of black we are going for here! Now, ever so lightly just hit the middle and,,, Put the brush down!!! I hit the fins with a clear before epoxy , because of the pencil.

Douglas


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

That is a neat idea, Looks like it worked very well for you.


----------

